# Most evocative film score?



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

What do you think is the best movie score or soundtrack? As they've not necessarily the same thing with one usually being written specifically, and the other normally utilising period songs, I guess we can have shouts for both :thumb:

For me, film score wise, it'd have to be two Ridley Scott pictures: Bladerunner, and Gladiator. The latter's juxtaposition of super high pitch and ultra low frequency strings give me the shivers everytime I hear it. Whoever wrote that is a genius, as it fits the mood of the film perfectly IMO.

So, what's yours?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

for me its sunshine by danny boyle


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Rocky

(notice how I reply with that film for every film question...hehehe....sorry, right?, I just love it!!)


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

VIPER said:


> What do you think is the best movie score or soundtrack? As they've not necessarily the same thing with one usually being written specifically, and the other normally utilising period songs, I guess we can have shouts for both :thumb:
> 
> For me, film score wise, it'd have to be two Ridley Scott pictures: Bladerunner, and Gladiator. The latter's juxtaposition of super high pitch and ultra low frequency strings give me the shivers everytime I hear it. Whoever wrote that is a genius, as it fits the mood of the film perfectly IMO.
> 
> So, what's yours?


Two brilliant scores there:thumb:
Score from Shindler's list is very apt. Has that sorrowful pleading element which is very sad but perfect for the film.
Theres so many really...I think that you can't have a great film without a great score..They go hand in hand.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

watership down.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Sunshine, Inception, Solaris & Zoetrope to name but a few. :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Quite like Platoon.

Samual Barber Adagio for strings over that scenery & action - WOW


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Tron is one of the best i've heard in ages along with Inception

Da Vinci Code, Gladiator, Transformers are all quite good too.

Most things by Hans Zimmer (who did Gladiator Viper) are good.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

the omen ,


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Jaws , That theme tune is inmense , It's a 4 minute journey 

The whole soundtrack is a masterpiece it takes you on a journey of fear , suspense , joy ,and triumph it breathes and it talks to you it makes you go cold and it makes you smile it's music at it's absolute finest !!! I wonder if the soundtrack was written for the film or vice versa it is really that good , John Williams is the master 

I bought it on CD a few years ago , I'm off to get it now and it's going in the car tomorrow , If you've never done the soundtrack and have a few quid to spare go and get it .

Thats enough excitement for me tonight :lol:


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

the killing fields has an amazing soundtrack...I love it


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

This is England was brilliant - songs like Louie Louie 

:thumb:


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

I love the pirates of the carribean theme.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

any Peter Greenaway film , Micheal Nyman's music is totally atmospheric.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Cavatina - The Deer Hunter 

A really peaceful piece of music , yet such a very powerful film , And it works


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Zimmer and Howards score in Batman Begins and The Dark Knight really works well for me, especially cranked loud at home or in a cinema.


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

I like Inception, The Godfather, Fight Club, Requiem for a Dream


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Serkie said:


> Zimmer and Howards score in Batman Begins and The Dark Knight really works well for me, especially cranked loud at home or in a cinema.


+100 :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

vRS Carl said:


> Tron is one of the best i've heard in ages along with Inception
> 
> Da Vinci Code, Gladiator,* Transformers *are all quite good too.
> 
> Most things by Hans Zimmer (who did Gladiator Viper) are good.


Got to agree with this, the music is just fantastic:thumb:


----------



## CrazyDave (Jan 27, 2012)

Got to agree with the OP, score for Bladerunner and Gladiator made the films. Love the orchestral score from Star Trek Wrath of Khan by James Horner, also the music from We Were Soldiers, one of my favourite films.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I love the Tron soundtrack. I listen to it loads.
Other ones I like are the Pirates of Caribbean and all 3 transformers

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

VIPER said:


> What do you think is the best movie score or soundtrack? As they've not necessarily the same thing with one usually being written specifically, and the other normally utilising period songs, I guess we can have shouts for both :thumb:
> 
> For me, film score wise, it'd have to be two Ridley Scott pictures: Bladerunner, and Gladiator. The latter's juxtaposition of super high pitch and ultra low frequency strings give me the shivers everytime I hear it. Whoever wrote that is a genius, as it fits the mood of the film perfectly IMO.
> 
> So, what's yours?


Have you got the DVD of Gladiator with the extra making of disc?

The film score is described in detail and if my memory serves me correctly took nearly three years in the making.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Drive





Bloody Sunday






Elephant






ofcourse






Full Metal Jacket





Life and death of peter Sellers





and ofcourse all Tarantino Scores


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Schindlers List for me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As mentioned, Vietnam war films are usually great, Platoon, Deer Hunter, Hamburger Hill etc, Apocolypse Now was superb too. 

Forrest Gump is brilliant, the music half makes the film. 

On the other hand, one of my favourite films, Scarface, could have done without the ghastly Georgio Moroder heavily synthesized sound track


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just thought of another, "The Hunger", with the opera etc, but most of all the excellent start to the backdrop of Bauhaus "Bella Lugosi's Dead".


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Inception and dark knight are fantastic wen it comes to the music. 

Star wars a new hope is still one of my favourites too


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Jill's Theme on Once Upon A Time In The West. Ennio Morricone is the master of evocative film scores.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

I've actually downloaded a few scores to listen to in the car.

Zulu - Isandhlwana Theme
Concerning Hobbits - (Lord Of The Rings)
Il Buono, Il Cattivo, Il Brutto - (the Good, The Bad And The Ugly)
Il Triello - (The Trio Main Title - The Good, The Bad An The Ugly)
L'Estasi Dell'oro (The Ecstacy Of Gold)
Sixty Seconds To What (For A Few Dollars More)
Lucia Di lammermoor - (The Fifth Element)
The Diva Dance - (The Fifth Element)
Leeloo - (The Fifth Element)
Five Millenia Later - (The Fifth Element)
Raiders Of The Lost Ark - (Raiders Of The Lost Ark)
Parade Of The Slave Children - (Indiana Jones And The Temple Of Doom)
March from 1941 - (1941)
Now We Are Free - (Gladiator)
Jack Sparrow - (Pirates Of The Caribbean)
Davy Jones - (Pirates Of The Caribbean - Dead Man's Chest)
Star Wars Main Theme - (Star Wars)
The Empire Strikes Back Imperial March - (The Empire Strikes Back)
The Abyss - (The Abyss)
Jurassic Park - (Jurassic Park)
The Black Pearl - (Pirates Of The Caribbean)
The Medallion Calls - (Pirates Of The Caribbean)
Hymn To The Fallen - (Saving Private Ryan)
Theme From Schindlers List - (Schindlers List)
Cadillac Of The Skies - (Empire Of The Sun)
Alien Closing Title - (Alien)
Theme From Jaws - (Jaws)
Predator Main Theme - (Predator)

ATM, The Abyss is one of my all time favourite films:thumb:


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

How could I forget John Barry's Out of Africa score.

We put this on some evenings for an hour to calm our kids down!


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

My Favourite Soundtracks:-

Transformers - The Movie (1986)
The Lost Boys


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Doc943 said:


> Jill's Theme on Once Upon A Time In The West. Ennio Morricone is the master of evocative film scores.


Oh yes, how could i forget these! For the old goths amongst us, i'll never forget when i bought The Fields of the Nephilim's "Dawn Razor" and the needle first hit the vinyl and played "Harmonica Man"...

The Clint Eastwood trio are brilliant too, the stand offs especially, along with "60 seconds to What".

We have a winner :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Anything by John Williams is fine by me. Also some decent metal tunes in cradle of fear.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Pulp fiction has an awesome selection too.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Gotta be Star Wars hasn't it?!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

S63 said:


> Have you got the DVD of Gladiator with the extra making of disc?
> 
> The film score is described in detail and if my memory serves me correctly took nearly three years in the making.


I have as it happens yes, but strange as it may seem, I don't think I've actually got round to watching the 'extra bits'. Will do now though :thumb:

_______________

I've thought of another one: Taxi Driver. Sleazy '70s New York underbelly captured perfectly (sorry if it's already been mentioned, I only skipped through the posts).


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Gladiator


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Shaft. :lol:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Kevin and Perry Go Large


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ennio Morricone - 'Once Upon A Time In The West'


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

happmadison1978 said:


> I like Inception, The Godfather, Fight Club, Requiem for a Dream


+ 1 for Requiem for a Dream, check out the same composer Clint Mansell's soundtrack for Black Swan - awesome.


----------



## craigblack85 (May 22, 2006)

Last of the Mohicans and The Hunt for Red October. two classic films and two classic scores.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The score from Micheal Mann's Heat

It's still my favourite all time film.

Hoo Ha


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Gladiator is good but it sounds like Mars from the Planets by Holst so I can't listen to it without thinking that which ruins it.

Chicago has a great sound track.

Matrix is also good.

My favourite is by far Superman II. How they use that Der, Der, Der, De, Der so well is brilliant.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Tips said:


> The score from Micheal Mann's Heat
> 
> It's still my favourite all time film.
> 
> Hoo Ha


Love that tune....Moby does make some excellent music....


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Last Samurai


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

What about
Avatar
Six Sence
Time Machine
Transformers


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Tips said:


> Ennio Morricone - 'Once Upon A Time In The West'


Absolutely brilliant score tips :thumb: "Harmonica Man" incredibly moving piece IMHO :thumb:

Loved the film.


----------



## Blumenmaus (Feb 1, 2012)

You're all wrong;


----------



## Blumenmaus (Feb 1, 2012)

Or is it this?


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

for me, generally anything by Hans Zimmer I like, but also I like the music in Back To the Future and Lost Boys - generally most 80s films.

One that always sticks out for me though is (can't help but think of this scene whenever I hear it:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Absolutely brilliant score tips :thumb: "Harmonica Man" incredibly moving piece IMHO :thumb:
> 
> Loved the film.


Totally agree ITHAQVA - Also Once Upon A Time in the West is one of the greatest westerns ever - and my second favourite film of all time.

Hoo ha.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Tips said:


> Totally agree ITHAQVA - Also Once Upon A Time in the West is one of the greatest westerns ever - and my second favourite film of all time.
> 
> Hoo ha.


Your first? kubricks 2001 perhapse :thumb:


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Anything by Hans Zimmer, simple lol


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Team America - **** yeah!!
Blood Diamond
Inception
Meet Joe Black


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Your first? kubricks 2001 perhapse :thumb:


2001 is in my top 5 of all time - number one is Michael Mann's Heat.

Hoo Ha.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Tips said:


> number one is Michael Mann's Heat.
> 
> Hoo Ha.


Never seen it :doublesho


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Never seen it :doublesho


What?

Get on it ASAP - usually on terrestrial TV at least a few times a year.

Al Pacino & Rob De Niro together for the 1st time on screen in their prime.

Instantly quotable film, the best bank robbery scene ever, fantastic soundtrack, actors on top form with a great cast including Val Kilmer, Jon Voight, Tom Sizemore, Danny Trejo, William Fichtner, Henry Rollins, Hank Azaria (voice of Homer Simpson) Ashley Judd, Natalie Portman etc, it truly is a cinematic banquet for the eyes.

The bank scene was narrated by former SAS soldier Andy McNab who was the technical weapons training adviser for the film.

Live ammo was used during the famous bank scene :doublesho & homage was paid by Christopher Nolan on the opening of The Dark Knight.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Tips said:


> What?
> 
> Get on it ASAP - usually on terrestrial TV at least a few times a year.
> 
> ...


Heat is a fantastic movie, one of my all time favorites.

The bank robbery scene is a classic, the sound of those assault riffles as the gang flee the police is both fantastic and terrifying. Turn the volume right up for that scene.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

These are some of my Favourites

Time from Inception. One of the best ending's i've heard to a film.






The scene in the film this is used for is very good.






I used this as the soundtrack to a video i made.






This turned up LOUD is efffing ace






I once annoyed the chuff out of my parents by playing this over and over to teach myself how to play it on my Keyboard 






For relaxing i like stuff like this


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Local Hero
Gladiator
1492: Conquest of Paradise
Killing Fields

4 stand outs for me amongst may other great ones. 
Love it when you hear the score and it reminds you of a particular part of the film


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

*Warning - very graphic vid - strong language*

Love this music/scene combo - The whole film has some great music






and this one as well


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Buck said:


> 1492: Conquest of Paradise


I like Pinta, Nina, Santa Maria (Into Eternity) & Twenty Eighth Parallel too from that Soundtrack.






Pinta Nina etc is an epic at 13mins:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Something more recent - from my favourite film of 2011






Check out the Blade Runner esq visuals of LA by night.

Hoo ha.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Clockwork Orange Intro :thumb:


----------

